# O.C FSB1333Mhz



## Chronos_1988 (Sep 27, 2009)

I am looking to upgrade my CPU from a Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4ghz 

Now my motherboard is a GA-945P-S3 (rev 3.3) 

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2475

My motherboard has the option of booting with a 1333Mhz FSB CPU through an option in the bios which the manual says requires me to install DDR-533 RAM.

I currently have DDR-667 memory installed










Basically i'm wondering if it is necessary for me to downgrade my RAM to use this setting and install a 1333Mhz FSB CPU and could doing this cause any problems for my PC or is it safer to just stick with a FSB1066Mhz CPU?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

it looks to me like you would have to down grade memory to 533; but why they say that is beyond me ? I cant imagine such a configuration giving much performance ?

in your shoes I would sell of your motherboard and E6600 for $100.00 -$125.00 on ebay and buy the GA-EP45-UD3L and a 1333mhz cpu, like the E8400

you will be pleased with the enhanced pereformance you will achieve


----------

